
Most Company Culture Posts Are Fluffy Bullshit  - vladiim
https://medium.com/evergreen-business-weekly/most-company-culture-posts-are-fluffy-bullshit-here-is-what-you-actually-need-to-know-1cf8597a5c2c#.flunkxjnw
======
ChuckMcM
As opposed to this one :-)

Well it has some good points, I particularly resonate with the assertion that
if you don't want to be like the CEO when you "grow up" you probably won't
mesh well with the culture.

The other point was that if you are a leader, you _are_ the culture. Simply
put, people will consciously and unconsciously follow your cues for how they
should behave in "cultural" situations.

